# Urine Scald



## jwark (Dec 13, 2010)

My rabbit is sick and can't stand up still. She is getting better but I am finding a major challenge with keeping urine off her skin. It's getting really bad. I give her a bath every day but now her fur is even starting to fall out and I can tell her skin is very irritated. I keep her laying on towels and change them sometimes up to 3 times a day. It really does not look good, her hindsection is completely stained with urine.

I try to put tissue down there to hopefully wick away the urine but it doesn't really work. I use diaper rash lotion and even tried dog diapers but she just wiggles out of them. 

Does any one know of any way I can stop her from constantly being soaked her her own urine? I almost feel like shaving off her fur so I can clean it better.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to pm Treasured Friend and I am sure that she can help you this
There is a certain type of bedding used for disabled rabbits that wick away moisture and I just cannot remember what it is called. TF has special needs rabbits and has first hand experience . 

Hang in there


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 13, 2010)

Some of this info may be helpful to you 


http://www.mybunny.org/info/paralyzed.htm


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 14, 2010)

perhaps instead of a towel you could use a puppy pee pad, a diaper or even a sanitary pad?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 14, 2010)

_thanks angieluv for the PM alert.
_
Learn to express your girl's bladder. That will help immensely with keeping her hind fur dry and subdue the urine scald. It's not that difficult once you gain some experience. Do you have a vet or friend who can help you locate her bladder by visual palpation?

I wouldn't recommend shaving every fur strand off. You can clip a bit of the excess fur away which'll make it easier to towel dry her after a butt rinse. Disabled Karla had fur entirely shaved away or her fur all fell out from urine scalding ... and it did grow back ... 

Having a fur layer, even minimal, will prevent abscess areas from forming, or making her skin even more sore and red. Uncomfortable.

RO Friends : is it bag balm from KV Vet Supply or some Farm and Fleet stores that will help heal urine scald? I apply (and swear by!) SSD (silva sulfadiazine) cream as soon as urine scald appears. Keep applying to the reddened area for about 5-7 days. Then give it a rest. You'll see hair grow back. But it'll be important to express her bladder to keep the urine from staining and acidic effects. Watch so your girl doesn't want to lick the cream all off. karla would do that. ;-) It'll take a short time, but fur will grow back. 

Pet Palace bedding is suggested for softness and moisture wicking. It can be tricky if cecotropes get mushed into the lush material. I don't like the way it launders and dries. Nor was it helpful for Karla's movement and limbs. Each bun case is a bit different.... Worth a try however. I put soft (Laura Ashley brand, found at Kohl's stores) bath rugs underneath Karla. The fibers are thick enough to wick away some of her pee output when I'm gone (not at home). _You'll see the rugs in the pics below._ 
_Canon bath rugs sold at KMart might be another option?_ A soft bath rug with decent fabric blend (and non-skid backing) is better, imo, than towels. Something thicker to absorb pee puddles. Easy to launder. Get a couple on sale ... Look for non-scratchy thickness. 

Learning to express her bladder 2 to 3 times a day will bring about improvements if she's less-abled/unable to stand. Bladder expressions will keep urine reservoir from soiling her skin and fur.
*Ask for SSD cream from your vet* (alternately bag balm though I've got no experience with bag balm. I always use thin layer of SSD when Karla gets urine scald bouts.)

Express her bladder, rinse her butt and legs ... apply the cream ... and tell her she'll be A-OK, ...

*Picture links, if these help*: http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/KarlasPage.html

_Graphics are large in this link_: 
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/DisabledKarlaPhotos_Marie.html

If you need help on sanitary pads to keep her knee joints separated and legs dry if she's got physical limitations like Karla, simply ask. 

Karla has bounced back many times from urine scald since 2005. Your girl can too!!

hope this helps,


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2010)

Bag Balm I know is good with sore hocks, but it can be a bit greasy. This is good and bad because the greasiness will keep the skin from getting wet from further water, but it is kinda gross feeling and I wouldn't want her to eat too much--it sounds like you might have to put it on a larger area of her body than I'd feel comfortable allowing her to groom all the Bag Balm off of. It also really smells bad. SSD would be best. If you have tried diaper rash cream, that may be a lot like Bag Balm--was it like an A&D ointment thing?

Palace pet bedding is good, and I have heard of using synthetic fleece, like polarfleece or fake sheepskin as a wicking material as well, again with something absorbent under it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 14, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> _thanks angieluv for the PM alert.
> _
> Learn to express your girl's bladder. That will help immensely with keeping her hind fur dry and subdue the urine scald. It's not that difficult once you gain some experience. Do you have a vet or friend who can help you locate her bladder by visual palpation?
> 
> ...


Thank you much TF


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll help anytime I can based on experiences with the less-abled girls. PM angieluv, okay?

I updated Karla's page to show the rawness on her knees in Dec-05. *jwark, maybe this will assist if you compare Karla's skin with your gal's skin condition?* Urine scald can be overcome. Thanks to everyone else who can lend input, like tonyshuman, b/c many of us care for buns who appreciate all we do!

:hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2010)

We have one with urine scald--we use desitin ointment and have moved her to a wire bottom hutch with a grass mat for her to lay on.


----------



## jwark (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, just got back from the vet. I bought some of those dog training pads and he showed me how to express the bladder. He also cut some of the fur down to help. He didn't mention the gel but I'll look into that too.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Dec 14, 2010)

Buy some Desiten. I used that when my rabbit had urine scalding and my vet told me it was safe to use.


----------



## jwark (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't even realize the vet wrote down desiten already. I'm so overwhelmed, she is going through such a hard time.

1. ear infection
2. probably has ecniculi
3. urine scald
4. Can't stand up barely or walk (probably from above 2)
5. Now they found something that also might be a spinal injury on an xray
6. She has a very large cist on her back now that I have to drain and clean every day
7. has bad gas problems

She definitely sits up more and actually can sort of move around. Also, her head tilt is completely gone. The problem though is her left hind-leg, she just can't seem to get it to do what she wants it to do and it just kind of drags around on the floor when she tries to hop.

Gosh, I just don't know. It seems like one thing starts getting better and she develops another problem. The training pads definitely seem to help. The vet took her off all the meds except pain medicine and panacure. He thinks some of the problems are caused by all the medication she's been taking for a month almost now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2010)

That leg problem sounds like a sign of E cuniculi, which can also make the urine different and sometimes cause scald. The cyst I'm not sure draining daily is the best idea, if it is a pus-filled cyst. Rabbit pus is very thick so it does not drain well. For gas, you can give her simethicone. Poor girl.


----------



## jwark (Dec 16, 2010)

She was already on penicillin and the cyst (or whatever it is) just kept getting worse. It does seem to drain ok, it's not very thick pus, it's more clear so maybe it's not a cyst? Anyway, I think that's probably the least of my worries right now. 

This morning was the first time I checked on her and she wasn't soaked in urine! She is finally standing up to pee. Thank god.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know what the cyst could be other than an infected wound (called an abscess, would be full of thick pus). Is it healing ok?


----------



## jwark (Dec 16, 2010)

no it's not healing. I will take a picture of it when I get home.


----------



## jwark (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2010)

That is quite strange. Maybe it's a zit-like thing, or a fatty cyst. I know fatty cysts are often drained with a needle (so the liquid is thin) and can come back. I am not sure what to think about that cyst, as it looks like there's a good deal of dead tissue there (the black tissue), which I would think the vet would want to remove.

Is the cyst located where she was getting injections? A "sterile abscess" can form at the site of injection with pen G injections, and that might lead to a pocket of fluid that's not an infection itself.

I think some antibiotic would be good though, to help heal the cyst. There are a good number of other antibiotic options, like Baytril, zithromax, Convenia, cloramphenicol, and zeniquin.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 17, 2010)

i know u said that things are a little better since ur using the puppy pads  which is great news... but fake sheepskin is what most people use to keep urine away from their skin...ive talked to alot of people with disabled buns cuz i have a splay leg bun and they all swear by the sheepskin.


----------



## jwark (Dec 17, 2010)

Tonyshuman - Yes, I'm going to talk to the vet about it next time I go there. Thanks for the input. And yes, it is located where I was giving her injections.

Flashgordon - I read about the synthetic wool but I can't really find it for sale anywhere. 

Edit - I found it now searching for faux sheepskin instead of synthetic wool, thanks!


----------



## jwark (Dec 20, 2010)

The sore on her back is gone now. Looks like doc's advice worked for draining it.

The urine scald is much worse. She has piece of her skin falling off showing her flesh. She also has bed sores now. I feel like I am keeping up with it as much as I can. I slather her in desitin and now neosporin too. I Constantly wipe her off if she does pee on herself. The vet was extremely displeased and now she's back on antibiotics so now I have her stomach to worry about again. 

I'm exhausted. I don't know what more I can do.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

this is a group for disabled rabbits..they have all kinds of help and advice 
disabledrabbits

dont get discouraged too much i know its alot of work but i think this group will help u make it easier for both of you


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry it isn't going well. Did any of the techniques for keeping her skin dry help? Like sanitary pads , etc?


----------



## jwark (Dec 26, 2010)

We had to shave her entire rear section and now have to completely coat it in desitin 2 times a day. It seems to be working but I'm worried about it. I don't think it's the greatest solution. I just wish she would get to where she can use the litter box again but now without fur I fear I'll be stuck doing this for a long time. It's nearly impossible to really clean off the old desitin, so it gets "gunky" and I'm thinking that may irritate her too.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 26, 2010)

Did u check out the group that i posted??.they are full of handy advice...i think they said they use something else besides desitin that works better....might wanna check it out


----------



## jwark (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes I did flash but the group owner hasn't accepted my application yet. I'll ask as soon as they accept me.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 27, 2010)

*jwark wrote: *


> Yes I did flash but the group owner hasn't accepted my application yet. I'll ask as soon as they accept me.


How is she doing?


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 28, 2010)

Another member has a lot of experience with disabled bunnies. Her name is TreasuredFriend. You might want to search for posts she's made about keeping disabled bunnies clean, dry, and happy. She's very busy with rescue so she might not have time to respond to a PM.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks tonyshuman for keeping the disabled girls & rescue time in mind.

Our urine scald experience/s: Tamm came down with serious urine burn in the last week; urinary seepage from an incontinence concern and bladder expressions. We saw a difference in 3-4 days by applying SSD cream. See posting from Dec-13 re: SSD cream. She was at the vet today, for a shave to keep the area dry, and our vet said SSD is amazing cream. My hubby and I agree. Her bare skin is improved in just days, and her attitude is more cheerful. We will keep up with SSD applications. ** Keep the area as dry as you can. ** 
We heard again today how caustic, acidic, rabbit urine is.
I've heard of applying gold bond powder, before, yet we don't do that with Tamm or Karla.

jwark, a possiblity perhaps for your girl??
- Silver sulfadiazine cream. 
The light cover of cream soaks into her skin and the rawness improves in days. Has for Tamm.

My hubby will sit with Tamm in a glider chair while the cream is soaking ;-)

Vet has put Tamm (9 lbs) on .6 metacam dosing, and enroflaxing (Baytril) for antibiotic concern due to minor pustules on the bare & pinkened pelvic area. It was RED on Dec-23. We're trying a different technique in positioning Tamm's body for bladder pee-outs in the sink.

We don't get the gunky reaction as you do, jwark, with desitin. ... hope this helps,


----------



## jwark (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll check it out. Just got back from the vet again today. She has lost a total of 3 lbs and now just today she has stopped moving around almost completely and she has started grunting really loudly (this is a first.)

Her skin is healed up now at least. I don't understand why she's losing so much weight so fast. She has a very big appetite. And the sudden loss of energy has me worried again. I guess I'll have to take her back to the vet AGAIN. My god, I don't have unlimited resources. I've spent thousands in a month at the vet already. 

Sorry to vent so much I'm just so frustrated right now. I wish new complications would just stop happening.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you take your girl back in? Did her grunting subside?


----------

